# Spray painting popcorn ceilings



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

I have popcorn ceilings that are impossible to paint with a roller (they come down). I've decided to spray paint them. My questions are:

1. Any recommended sprayers - sprayers that use air supposedly have little overspray which is important since the house is totally decorated/furnished. HVLP type sprayer was the way I was leaning.

2. Any sprayers that Home Depot/Lowes might sell that would do the trick?

3. Any tips on protecting walls/floors

Thanks.


----------



## donb1959 (Jul 3, 2005)

Bill M said:


> I have popcorn ceilings that are impossible to paint with a roller (they come down). I've decided to spray paint them. My questions are:
> 
> 1. Any recommended sprayers - sprayers that use air supposedly have little overspray which is important since the house is totally decorated/furnished. HVLP type sprayer was the way I was leaning.
> 
> ...


Last year I scraped 10 ceilings that had popcorn ceilings that were unstable. I had to scrape it all off, then paint the sheetrock. The thing is that any extra weight could cause the texture to fall from the ceiling. I would hate for you to go through all that expense, and time just to have the ceilings come down any way.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Rent an airless. The wagner powerpainter is a POS. Drape and tape everything with plastic, the prep will take all the time. The painting will go FAST.


----------



## JMGP (Jan 19, 2006)

Your asking for trouble if you are going to SPRAY a furnished, occupied home. Thats just crazy. It should be common sense as to WHY you shouldnt.

The trick to roll unpainted Popcorn Ceilings is to... ROLL in ONE direction like you are pushing a broom...only roll once...dont pull back on the roller...only do one sweep...then dip roller again and roll once... repeat...

Some popcorn will fall... but it wont come off in chunks like it would if you rolled it traditionally...(back and forth)...

It takes a little more time but it is more safer than spraying...

I never had any problems with it the popcorn falling down... been lucky... I have seen it happen though...

If the drywall was not primed prior to them putting popcorn on.. you will have more of a chance of it falling off...in sheets!!

Just do a small TEST section first... see what happens...


Good Luck!!

Joe


----------

